# New Cabin Air Filter Part Number???



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just looked at the listing for the 1.4L in the rockauto catalog. They list this CF184 now for this application as well. This was not the same ACDelco part number that I ordered 2 years ago from rockauto for this application. It lists compatibility with the HD Heater(C42), A/C Auto Elec Cont(C68) codes. C42 and C68 are NOT codes on a manual HVAC 1.4L. I checked the glove box sticker. 

If I recall the previous AC Filter number was also labeled with a MANN filter number. I'm guessing someone else maybe making this filter now for AC Delco?

This must explain why the filter was not present in the catalog when I ordered parts the last time. 

I have yet to use the TYC filter. Lots of carbon dust on the outside of the filter, but I think that was due to the weight of other things that were in the box with it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I know that when I changed filters last time it was a different one that had the carbon/charcoal instead of just paper. The most recent one I got was 13503677. The first one I got (paper) was 13271190


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

carbon02 said:


> They list this CF184 now for this application as well.


The 1.4T uses a different cabin filter from what I read. 

In the fall of 2013 I bought a CF184 from rockauto, unfortunately for them when I needed one in the fall of 2014 they were not carrying this filter. Paid $12 for it from amazon instead, think it was slightly less on rock auto. The CF184 has carbon in it, its the filter listed for the buick verano & is much higher quality than what came in our cars.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just installed a CF181 in my car. I'll update to the newer model at 40k miles.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

As I'm looking for it today, the CF197 has become the CF199 as the filter designated for "Hvy Duty Htr" I was considering going for the Charcoal filter, but I also want to figure out what makes the 197/199 different from the 181/184 to see if it matters. Looks like the Delco Charcoal filter is CF1197c, so appears that might meet the specs of the 197 if the similarity in part numbers means anything (like the CF1181F is part number when the CF181 is sold under the "ACDelco Professional" label.


----------

